# He Cannot Stand Still When The Trumpet Sounds



## Phantomcolt18

I fell in love with the quote in the beginning of Secretariat and wanted to make a video to it. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hidalgo13

I know I love that quote as well! And the movie was really well done.  Even my non horsey friend and her parents really liked it.  

Good job on the video!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Thanks haha yeah my non horsey family(which is everyone) loved it too especially my grandparents because they remembered watching him race.


----------



## A knack for horses

Its not playing for me. :-( 
I bet its awesome though!


----------



## equiniphile

That's a great video! Where did you download the quote from, I've been trying to find it forever.


----------



## A knack for horses

I finally got to watch it! It gave me the goosey-bumps!


----------



## tinyliny

OMG! That is just TOO cute. I love the brief shot, almost at the end, of you two kissing. That darn horse loves you!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Haha thanks guys I had a lot of fun making this.

Equiniphile- I can email the quote to you. PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

TinyLiny - Thanks! I am so happy I have him, It's been 5 amazing years with him and I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world! =D


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww that was good!


----------



## Gizmo

That was awesome! Secretariat was a great movie. They did an awesome job. Phantom is such an awesome horse. You guys have a wonderful job, I love seeing him, and watching you guys do stuff together.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Thanks Gizmo. =D That means a lot to me.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

can you put the movie up on youtube? I can't find it anywhere and I'm itching to watch it!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Sugarplum- it is on youtube :/ hmmm I don't know why you can't see it.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

you have a link you can pm to me?


----------



## LoveStory10

That was amazing! I was wondering if you could also email the quote to me?


----------



## Phantomcolt18

sure lovestory just PM me your email =D


----------



## Northern

Thanks, phantomcolt! You have a great partnership with a lovely horse!


----------



## Phantomstallion

AWWW. Charming. I love seeing vids of you and Phantom. I wish I had a horse...


----------



## Peachy Keno

*Lovely Video*

I have watched the opening of Secretariat maybe 50 times, just to hear this biblical passage - it is Job 39.9 Thank you!


----------



## gaelgirl

That was amazing! Great job with the video.


----------

